# Isolation modules



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

No. Isolation modules will isolate when they record a short on the data loop. Conventional systems need to see a short to activate an alarm in an initiating circuit.


----------



## Funksparky (Nov 8, 2017)

Interesting, I was looking at some plans for a small residential building. The specs said conventional panel but showed iso modules on the suite buzzer riser. Very small, simple system, just sprinkler devices, and only buzzers in the suites. No halls stairs or common areas. So I thought conventional made sense, but wasn’t sure about the iso mods. Thanks!


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Funksparky said:


> Interesting, I was looking at some plans for a small residential building. The specs said conventional panel but showed iso modules on the suite buzzer riser. Very small, simple system, just sprinkler devices, and only buzzers in the suites. No halls stairs or common areas. So I thought conventional made sense, but wasn’t sure about the iso mods. Thanks!


Those are suite isolation modules, which are different from loop isolators.

Suite isolation modules work on signaling circuits, which are conventional. They are used to allow a speaker zone to serve an entire floor of residential occupancy, but to isolate the suites' speaker loops from each other, so that tampering or faults on one suite's speaker circuit won't affect the other suites on the floor.

Loop isolation modules serve the same function for addressable initiating circuits, but achieve it in a different way.


----------



## Funksparky (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks B-nabs!


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

B-Nabs said:


> Those are suite isolation modules, which are different from loop isolators.
> 
> Suite isolation modules work on signaling circuits, which are conventional. They are used to allow a speaker zone to serve an entire floor of residential occupancy, but to isolate the suites' speaker loops from each other, so that tampering or faults on one suite's speaker circuit won't affect the other suites on the floor.
> 
> Loop isolation modules serve the same function for addressable initiating circuits, but achieve it in a different way.


I was going to ask for a web page link but found some. Are these for audio circuits and not NACs? For speakers?


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

B-Nabs said:


> Those are suite isolation modules, which are different from loop isolators.
> 
> Suite isolation modules work on signaling circuits, which are conventional. They are used to allow a speaker zone to serve an entire floor of residential occupancy, but to isolate the suites' speaker loops from each other, so that tampering or faults on one suite's speaker circuit won't affect the other suites on the floor.
> 
> Loop isolation modules serve the same function for addressable initiating circuits, but achieve it in a different way.


Went to Mircom website for info. Never seen these. When are these specified or required? A Canadian requirement?


----------

